# Favorite Posts



## mewtini (Apr 6, 2013)

This is my favorite thing ever.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 6, 2013)

Mewtini said:


> This is my favorite thing ever.


Aww! And now this is my favorite post ever!

Relevant to the topic at hand is tcod quotes. Go there, submit things! I am a celebrity and I endorse this product - don't you want to be hip like me? This post is particularly nifty.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 6, 2013)

This one's pretty high up there.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 6, 2013)

Basically everything MD posts. The forum won't let me give him any more rep without giving some to other people and I've tried giving rep to people with good taste but that's apparently not enough for the forums. >:(

Woah, tcodquotes has like, posts.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 7, 2013)

Eifie said:


> Basically everything MD posts.


This, pretty much.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 7, 2013)

All of my posts. MD is merely a cheap imitation of me and my ultimate perfection...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 7, 2013)

Eifie said:


> Basically everything MD posts. The forum won't let me give him any more rep without giving some to other people and I've tried giving rep to people with good taste but that's apparently not enough for the forums. >:(


ITT: We fawn over the sheer earth-shaking epicness that is MD's posts

On a serious note:

This one is awesome.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 7, 2013)

Eifie said:


> Woah, tcodquotes has like, posts.


well it'd have more but people don't submit that often :o and I'd feel weird submitting everything myself.

also if there's anybody who really doesn't want to be quoted at all in tcodquotes, please send me a PM or something!

i generally like pretty much anything that MD or Tailsy post :o Also I really really like this post by Mai.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 7, 2013)

@uv: I WOULD SAY POST ME ALL THE TIME except i never say witty things. i'm terrible at that welp

EDIT: ALSO 



			
				MysticMoon said:
			
		

> > mom:go make some friends
> 
> 
> ...
> how





			
				Zero Moment said:
			
		

> You must depart from your hometown, discover an ancient apocalyptic prophecy, gather some guys who may be able to help you in your grand adventure (5 is a good number), adventure around a bit, arrive in an abandoned castle, find powerful magical artifacts, and defeat the final boss with the power of friendship.
> 
> Sounds simple enough.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 7, 2013)

^ Ha, yeah, that was awesome. In fact, I actually shouted "Oh, snap!" in real life when I saw that post for the first time.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 7, 2013)

Tailsy said:


> All of my posts. MD is merely a cheap imitation of me and my ultimate perfection...


You're all very kind, people! But really, the secret to my hilarity is that in any given situation, I ask myself: "What would Tailsy do?" And then I spend the rest of the day watching Glee and YouTube videos of cute animals. Snap! Burn Heal! YOLO! Swag! High-five, anyone? No one?


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't think of any posts off the top of my head, but I do have a favourite of my own posts. I'll ask this which I asked in the grr thread a while ago but didn't get an answer. I assume the answer was no, but since there's a chance it just wasn't seen I'll ask again.

I made this awesome post in a "lie about the above poster" thread in forum games that's presumably been deleted. http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showpost.php?p=79064&postcount=487
Is it deleted deleted or just deleted to the place that might exist where only mods can see? Because I so want to read that post again :(


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 7, 2013)

Music Dragon said:


> You're all very kind, people! But really, the secret to my hilarity is that in any given situation, I ask myself: "What would Tailsy do?" And then I spend the rest of the day watching Glee and YouTube videos of cute animals. Snap! Burn Heal! YOLO! Swag! High-five, anyone? No one?









boy you got some _serious_ swaggie going on. i just cannot even match up. :o( sad honking


----------

